# Full grown at what age?



## Holly

What's the general guideline for when Vs reach their full size? I'm shopping for some sort of winter wear for Holly and am wondering what size to order. Just not sure how much more she's going to grow (she's only 6.5 months right now).


----------



## mswhipple

Holly still has quite a bit of growing to do. 

I'm not sure, but I think they get most of their growing done by twelve to eighteen months of age. Then after that, they do continue to grow, but mostly by filling out a little. I think their bones are finished by eighteen months. ;D

If you get her a sweater rather than a coat, the sweater will be a bit stretchy and might just last her through the next year or so.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Sadie grew & filled out until she was about 2. I would not spend much money on "clothing" until your dog is 2. The stuff we bought for her when she was 1 1/2 does not fit anymore in the chest. She is still very lean with the ribs that show when she runs/plays but she is a bit wider and her chest seems deeper.


----------



## CatK

Morris is a big boy, already bigger than his older V friend and he's only 7.5 months! Yikes. Good tip not to be buying any investments clothing until a few more months have passed.

I'm assuming I'll eventually be able to ride him to work at this rate...


----------



## KB87

Haeden is 21 months and hasn't grown in about the last 6 months (just a guess), except for gaining a pound or two. The coat we bought him and fit him well last winter is now not long enough to cover his back and doesn't accommodate his chest any longer.

Holly will grow for about another year, then will start to fill out. I would suggest not getting too pricey of a coat this year since you'll need a whole new one next year when she's grown a lot more.


----------



## Holly

Thanks all for your answers. It is so extremely cold here these days that she sometimes wears a hand-me-down fleece jacket from our neighbor that has two GSHPs. It's still pretty big on her but I hesitate to buy much else. 

She definitely looks like she still has growing to do, but is nearly 40 lbs. so I wasn't sure how much bigger about 15 lbs. would make her, assuming she tops out at the 55 lb. female average. 

Also, I find that she's mostly fine outside without a coat as long as she's 1) Being very active and 2) Not outside for long. So we get out for more short walks rather than long ones, and I don't take her to pick up the kids from school, where we're likely to be standing around out in the cold for a stretch.


----------

